# VERTICAL LINES ON SONY VAIO SCREEN



## wasekhan (Sep 14, 2011)

some times my sony vaio screen show some verticle red line in its right side and goes when i hit the screen on top right portion,any one have idea that whats a problem and how to fix it..i will be really thanxfull for ur help plzz..


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi wasekhan,

whats the model number of the vaio? sounds like you might have a connection issue


----------



## spartann300 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yup, possible connection issue. I had one come in it was fuzzy, pinkish and had lines going thru it. Took it apart blew/cleaned connection and reinstalled and worked like new.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: SONY VAIO DISPLAY TROUBLE*

Hello wasekhan,


Check the LVDS (video) cable that runs from the motherboard to the back of the LCD panel for obvious damage. (i.e. Pinched area where it runs through the hinge, worn insulation, etc.)

Also, reseat the connections at both ends. 

By the way you described the problem, I am about 80% sure the issue is with the cable or the LCD panel itself.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: SONY VAIO DISPLAY TROUBLE*

Hi can you hook it up to a external monitor and see if the issue replicates there,is there any damage to the screen or bezel ? has it been opened previously


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

threads merged


----------



## wasekhan (Sep 14, 2011)

i its was opened when its webcam stop working,i sent that to service center but now it is out of warrnty,laptop is 15 months old,so i reopen it and check wires and reconnect properly.after that laptop work fine for 4 days..but after that i m facing same problem again..and thanks to all of u for helping me..


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I would replace the cable since that is cheaper than the screen to start with. did you check the cable connections at both ends?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

My thought was possibly a over tightened screw may be playing some part


----------



## wasekhan (Sep 14, 2011)

_y__es i had check the cable connections at both ends with multimeter __continuity is ok_


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

There is a slight bit of tape that holds the LCD panel connector in place. If that tape has been removed it could not hold as well allowing the connector to work loose. I would double check that and replace the tape.


----------



## wasekhan (Sep 14, 2011)

thanx for ur advice i ll try it and replace the tape.


----------



## amster (Sep 21, 2011)

wasekhan said:


> some times my sony vaio screen show some verticle red line in its right side and goes when i hit the screen on top right portion,any one have idea that whats a problem and how to fix it..i will be really thanxfull for ur help plzz..



This problem may be related to an issue with certain VAIO's that caused Sony to extend their warranty to 4 years - see here:

*VAIO Support Europe <---- direct link to page
*


----------

